# BMW launches personal assistant app - BMW Connected



## Alex77789 (Mar 26, 2016)

Wow, I didn't hear about it)) good to know! tnx)))))))))


----------



## Fish23 (Apr 24, 2012)

Yes, many thanks Tim. First I had heard of it. I am going to see if the full functionality is available in Canada.

Update- I just tried to find the app in the Canadian store and it is not there. I am not allowed to download it from the US Store. Damn!

The app had the words "BMW North America" in it and,the last time I checked Canada, was part of North America. I am going to pursue this with BMW Canada and failing that go after BMW Customer Service in Germany as I doubt my dealer really can't help at this point.

Update 2 - Apparently I was a bit hasty in my disappointment. The app was only available today and it was in the Canadian app store. I have it on my phone and now need to set it up in my vehicle.


----------



## Gary J (Dec 18, 2013)

"Vehicle Requirements: The new BMW Connected is compatible with Model Year 2014 and newer Navigation equipped vehicles, except 2014 X6."

I am not sure why it says this. My 2013 X5 seems to be working.


----------



## Cisquo (Mar 27, 2014)

Anybody know why this new app is not available outside of US ?


----------



## Spyder1963 (Nov 22, 2013)

Seems to work with my 2013 F10. The send to car features work - blow horn, flash lights, and lock car. (Don't have ventilation settings) Haven't tried it in the real world yet though to see how trip scheduling works.


----------



## Gary J (Dec 18, 2013)

Trip scheduling works well for me. Use Search in the app, click Go there and look at iDrive screen.


----------



## ezaircon4jc (Jan 20, 2015)

Spyder1963 said:


> Seems to work with my 2013 F10. The send to car features work - blow horn, flash lights, and lock car. (Don't have ventilation settings) Haven't tried it in the real world yet though to see how trip scheduling works.


Same with my 2012 F10...


----------



## Spyder1963 (Nov 22, 2013)

The new app docs/FAQ indicate - 12) Will BMW Connected work with Apple Watch®?
At launch, BMW Connected is not integrated with Apple Watch® features. In future versions of the app, support for Apple Watch® will be included.

I scheduled a short trip to test the process and ten minutes before departure I received a notification on my Pebble Time watch of the upcoming departure time. So notifications work with Pebble without any setup needed. Gotcha Apple!


----------



## Gary J (Dec 18, 2013)

Nice. Rather have Apple Watch and wait though.


----------



## Spyder1963 (Nov 22, 2013)

I see for iOS there is an update already - v1.0.1. Anybody try it yet? I am always wary of being on the cutting edge where BMW software is concerned as sometimes it turns out to be the bleeding edge. I may DL it to my iPad first and see how it behaves. Original version worked OK for me on iPhone 6.


----------



## Gary J (Dec 18, 2013)

It looks like all bug fixes on iOS app. Mine get DL automatically.


----------

